

Votodo - Social todo app launches its Android app after HN feedback - theniravshah
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.votodo

======
theniravshah
Thanks HN for awesome feedback on our web launch at
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4036265>

Considering it, we have launched our Android app for making it even easier for
you to share your todos.

Try it out and give your honest opinion about it (as always)!

